

Ask PG: How do you evaluate startups that are not US based? - tejasv

Specifically -- would you omit startups if it did not have a global reach?
======
tlb
We like startups that will grow huge. Usually that means a global reach, but
we've funded a few that address a large regional market.

If that market is elsewhere, we have to believe that bringing the founders to
Silicon Valley will help the company more than it will hurt by being away from
their customers.

~~~
tejasv
thank you. if possible could you please take a look at our (late) application.

